# دورة مجانية: طرق السيطرة على مخاطر العمل



## يا الغالي (2 مارس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]هذه الدورة تعطيك أساسيات ضرورية في الهندسة السلامة، حيث يسهل لك كتابة [/FONT]
Risk assessment[FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT]Job Safety[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Analysis[FONT=&quot] لأنشطة شركتك. [/FONT]


رابط تحميل الدورة 




--- منقول ---


----------



## assedjafar2007 (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Taelna (3 مارس 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Merthed (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير, وبارك في مسعاك


----------



## mohamedmashaly (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## s3fa (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاك ربي الف خير


----------



## يا الغالي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

نحن بالخدمة ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

محاضرة مفيدة
بارك الله بكم


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووووور....


----------

